# Rowland Ward Reviews “Assertion of Liberty of Conscience by the Independents"



## NaphtaliPress (Aug 16, 2008)

More detail on the background of the famous picture than I have seen before.
Westminster Assembly Picture Review


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 16, 2008)

This is my summary of the historical background from two years ago:



> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot on 10-23-2006_
> 
> Years ago, I once owned a copy of the aforementioned painting given to me by James A. Dickson after a rather large book purchase at his Christian bookstore, but later sold it after I learned more about the picture.
> 
> ...



http://www.puritanboard.com/209971-post15.html

The Baptist Magazine for 1849 cited above is available online below:

The Baptist Magazine - Google Book Search


----------

